# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Hooded children and naked mannequins

## Pandora506

I have often had apocalyptic dreams but have never had a dream like this.  I also can't recall such a vivid dream with strangers as the main players.  Well, here it is:

There is a woman sitting at a window; a woman I have never seen before.  She is looking out the window.  The window looks out to a small lawn behind which is a thick forest.  In the lawn is the woman's daughter who is about 5 years old.  The daughter is holding a basket and she is walking in a circle with two other children.  The two other children are in white robes with hoods that hang very loosely over their faces.  There is another hooded child sitting on the grass, cross-legged.  The daughter, again is walking in a circle and she is crying as she walks.  She is also singing a song but the only words to the song are "dead bodies."    

Then the scene changes

Now the woman is in a different room, sitting in a chair and holding her daughter.  Her husband sits across from her.  They are all looking down a long hallway.  At the end of the hallway is a headless mannequin wearing a beautiful, sexy silk wedding dress.  The lights flash on and off and the mannequin has moved much closer to the entrance of the hallway.  Again, the lights flash and now the bottom half of the dress is missing.  The lights flash one more time and the mannequin is naked and very pregnant.  At this point, I forced myself awake.  

I have never felt such a disturbing dream and I have no idea where it came from.  Later today, it reminded me a lot of the movie,_The Orphanage_.

----------


## samchestido

This dream is almost an exact description of a phobia I used to have when I was little.

My aunt used to have a mannequin in the hallway of her house, which I had to pass everytime I went from my bedroom to the bathroom. During the night, however, this mannequin was the only thing that you could actually see, because the light of a streetlamp that shined through a window only touched the mannequin. I used to be too scared of this inanimate thing to actually go to the toilet in the middle of the night. I have had nightmares about this "thing" for years, until one time I decided to face my fear and I went out in the middle of the night and I punched the mannequin right in the face  ::D:  It didn't respond, it just shook a bit in it's place, and then all of a sudden I wasn't scared anymore.

Maybe you have a similar history with mannequins?  :tongue2:

----------


## wet_roof113

wow I really do hate those kind of dreams sometimes...
especially the third person aspect, I have had some very haunting ones like that one.

Isn't interesting how you instinctively know that the girl was the daughter, or maybe you are just making an assumption.

----------


## Pandora506

I've told my dream to a person I know very well and my sister told my dream to a woman who I've only met once.  Both of them came to the same interpretation.  The fact is, my husband and I are trying to get pregnant.  So the hooded children are my unborn children and I can't see their faces because they're not born yet.  The whole crying child dead bodies thing is my fear of childbirth and well, I need to stop trying so hard.  The pregnancy will happen.

The hallway is the loss of innoncence required for motherhood.

They both said it was a good dream and that I woke up scared b/c again, I'm scared of the changes.  It's still weird.

----------


## Banana

thats kinda fucked up.

what were you doing before bed? 

lol

----------

